# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Έφυγε μια απο τιςΤιμπραντινομανούλες μου  ...

## jk21

Σημερα το πρωι βρηκα νεκρη τη πρασινη intermediate τιμπραντινα μου .Το πουλακι μεσα στο χειμωνα ειχε δειξει αδιαθεσια και δυσκολια την ωρα που πετσουσε ,χωρις σημαδια στην κοιλιακη χωρα ,η οποια ειχε περασει τοτε ,μετα απο καποιες μερες σε εσωτερικο χωρο  και χορηγηση amoxil .To πουλακι μετα απο κανενα μηνα ξανακυλησε με τα ιδια σημαδια και δεν βελτιωθηκε παρα τον εσωτερικο χωρο και παρα τη χορηγηση cosumix αυτη τη φορα .Τοτε χορηγηση chloramphenicol Α της chevita και απο την τριτη ημερα φαινοτανε σαν να ητανε μια χαρα και επανηλθε μετα απο 7ημερη αγωγη ,ξανα εξω (με καλο καιρο ) ,οπου για πανω απο μηνα εδειχνε οκ .Τις τελευταιες μερες μου φαινοτανε λιγο πιο νωχελικη αλλα οχι κατι σημαντικο και η κοιλια ηταν καθαρη .Το σαββατοκυριακο καθαρισα τους χωρους και τις κλουβες  και επανερχομενη με τα αλλα πουλια ψεκαστηκε με effipro χτες το μεσημερι .Μεχρι το απογευμα δεν ειδα κατι περιεργο ,αλλα το πρωι ηταν νεκρη .Δεν ξερω αν επαιξε και το effipro το ρολο του αλλα τα αλλα πουλακια ειναι μια χαρα  ... 

Καλο της ταξιδι ...  Τι να πω ...  οπως ειπε και η κορη μου ,μετα απο καποιες τηλεφωνικες επικοινωνιες που ειχα με φιλους για δικα τους θεματα ,οταν γυρισα σημερα το μεσημερι ... Μπαμπα να σου πω κατι; πως σωζεις τα πουλακια των αλλων και τα δικα σου δεν μπορεις;

----------


## HarrisC

Κριμα το πουλακι.

----------


## xrisam

Πωπώ κρίμα Δημήτρη, λυπάμαι πολύ!

----------


## vasilis.a

λυπαμαι Δημητρη..η κορη σου εχει πολυ δικιο που αναρωταται..

----------


## Μπία

Πως σε καταλαβαίνω!!!!έχω κλάψει κι έχω κλάψει ,το καημενούλι,τι κρίμα.Να είχαν φωνή να μας πουν το ζόρι τους,αθώα πουλάκια.Πολύ λυπήθηκα και πόσο συμφωνώ με την κορούλα σου!το δικό μου το έσωσες και βγήκε πρώτος αυτό το μήνα στην φωτο.Εσύ έχεις πολύ σθένος θα αναστήσεις πολλά ακόμη,δικά σου και δικά μας

----------


## kostas0206

Κριμα Δημητρη! Λυπαμαι για το πουλακι!  :sad:

----------


## mrsoulis

Κριμα.... Δυστηχως ομως η μοιρα δεν κανει διακρίσεις...

----------


## stefos

Λυπάμαι Δημήτρη , το κοριτσάκι σου δίκιο έχει αλλά τι να του πεις ..................Συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ λυπάμαι για το μικράκι..... Ότι και να πούμε τώρα εμείς... Απλά να σκέφτεσαι ότι έχεις σώσει πολλές ψυχούλες!

----------


## jimk1

Δημητρη λυπαμαι

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη λυπαμαι πολυ!!!



> *πως σωζεις τα πουλακια των αλλων και τα δικα σου δεν μπορεις;*


Γιατι εισαι ψυχαρα!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για το θηλυκο σου Δημητρη καλο ταξιδι να εχει

----------


## gsklaven

Δημήτρη λυπάμαι πολύ και σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για τον χρόνο σου στην προσπάθεια να γλιτώσει η καρδερινα μου.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Κρίμα Δημήτρη,κρίμα..

----------


## binary

Φίλε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως νιώθεις. Ξέρω όμως, ότι οι εικόνες και τα 'κελαηδίσματα' των φτερωτών που έχεις και βλέπεις καθημερινά κι αυτών που θα έρθουν με το καλό, θα απαλύνουν τον πόνο που νιώθεις.

Αυτός ο πόνος δυστυχώς ειναι το τίμημα που πληρώνουν αυτοί που *πραγματικά αξίζουν να λέγονται Άνθρωποι*.

----------


## CreCkotiels

*


**Όπως λέει και η μαντινάδα δεν έχω και πολλά να πώ ...
Τα λόγια της κόρης σας με άφησαν σιωπηλό ...
Ο πόνος ενός τόσο καλού ανθρώπου , είναι και δικός μου ... 
Ο θεός θα το έχει καλά ,  θα την θυμάστε, αλλά η ζωή συνεχίζεται και εκείνη ξεκουράστηκε !!!*

----------


## kostaskirki

Δυστηχως δεν αποφασιζουμε εμεις για το ποτε θα ερθει το τελος των φτερωτων φιλων μας!! Ετσι απλα! Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι εσυ εκανες οτι μπορουσες παλαιοτερα γι αυτο! Και συνεχιζεις να κανεις οτι καλυτερο μπορεις για τα πουλακια ολων μας!!

----------


## wild15

Λυπαμαι πολυ.....

----------


## XRTSS

Λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη. Κριμα το πουλακι.
Προχωρας μπροστα ομως, εχεις πολλα να δωσεις και στα δικα σου και σε ολα τα πουλακια της παρεας μας εδω μεσα !
Εκανες οτι μπορουσες και ειδικα για εσενα ειναι 1000% σιγουρο με τις γνωσεις σου.

----------


## G.T

λυπαμαι πολυ κοουτς...........................

----------


## mai_tai

Κριμα-πολυ λυπαμε Δημητρη!Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι εκανες οτι μπορουσες!

----------


## mparoyfas

μαχαιριά στην καρδια εδωσε η κόρη ετσι κανει και η δικια μου (για αλλα θεματα) εισαι ταγμένος να σωζεις τις φτερωτές ψυχες που αθελα μας ή εν αγνοία μας  διαχειριζόμαστε λαθος εισαι εκεινος που μοιράζεσαι ανιδιοτελώς τις γνωσεις σου , ώστε να χασεις μια ψυχη απο τα χερια σου εχεις σώσει εκατό, δεν υπαρχει γιατρος να μην εχει χασει ασθενη , δεν υπαρχει δικηγορος που δεν εχει χασει υποθεση , δεν υπαρχει λογιστης που δεν εχει κανει λαθος δεν υπαρχει δασκαλος που δεν εχει αδικήσει......να συχεχισω ; αυτο να μεταφέρεις στην κορη σου.

----------


## jk21

> μαχαιριά στην καρδια εδωσε η κόρη ετσι κανει και η δικια μου (για αλλα θεματα)


τη μαχαιρια δεν την νοιωθω απο παιδια ... την εχω συνηθισει ετσι κι αλλιως παλιοτερα απο καπου που πραγματι πονεσε !

----------


## johnrider

Τετάρτη 25 του μήνα Φλεβάρη με της πολλές βροχές ενα καρδερινακι μου παρουσίασε φούσκωμα. Κατόπιν επικοινωνία με τον Δημήτρη με φωτογραφίες κοιλιάς και και και.. το πουλακι αυτή την στιγμή πάει πολύ καλά. Αυτός είναι ο Δημήτρης που σώζει ζωές. Κάποια στιγμή θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες σε άλλο θέμα πως κατάφερε και σώθηκε το πουλακι γιατί γράφω απο κινητό.

----------


## petran

Λυπαμαι για το πουλακι σου,Δημητρη.
Ξερω οτι και 100 πουλια να ειχες,και παλι θα πόναγες το ιδιο.
Καλη δυναμη...

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:  



> Μπαμπα να σου πω κατι; πως σωζεις τα πουλακια των αλλων και τα δικα σου δεν μπορεις;


Παντα οτι κα να κανουμε σε αυτη τη ζωη υπαρχει και το αναλογο τιμημα,δυστηχως.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Δεν υπάρχει ζωή χωρίς θάνατο, κοιτάμε μπροστά......

----------


## e2014

κυριε δημητρη λυπαμαι πολυ για την απωλεια.... παντως κανατε οτι καλυτερο μπορουσατε.... ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του....

----------


## gianniskilkis

Λυπήθηκα πολύ φίλε μου ...

----------


## alex1974

Λυπαμαι Δημητρη , κριμα....

----------

